# Hacer bobinas con Mini Ring CC



## crimson (Ago 28, 2010)

Hace bastante que veo mensajes donde se requieren datos para armar tal o cual bobina para algún equipo de Radiofrecuencia, o qué capacidad hace falta para obtener resonancia en tal frecuencia. Para ello invariablemente recurro a un programa gratuito y sumamente útil llamado Mini Ring Core Calculator, que se descarga desde:
http://dl5swb.de/html/mini_ring_core_calculator.htm
Y del que hice un humilde tutorial para los que no dominan mucho el tema de las bobinas. Tiene otras opciones interesantes, como por ejemplo a veces aparece en un Handbook una bobina que dice "30 espiras sobre un T 50-2" y uno se queda pensando...¿¿¿y el valor dela inductancia...?? Con este programa también podemos averiguarla. 
¡A perderle el  miedo a las bobinas!  Saludos C


----------



## BUSHELL (Ago 28, 2010)

Aportes como éste, vale la pena resaltarlos.

Muchas gracias, en nombre de todos. Hace unos días, lo ví, en otro hilo, pero como no era fácil comprenderlo, lo desinstalé.

Ahora, con tu tutorial, lo rescato nuevamente!!!!!!!!


----------



## joakiy (Ago 29, 2010)

Mil gracias Crimson, excelente 

Lo pondré en favoritos, que con lo despistado que soy luego lo pierdo todo...

Saludos.


----------



## angelcastell (Ago 29, 2010)

Gracias por el tutorial y el link al programa.

Creo que será muy útil para los montajes de RF.

Un saludo.


----------



## crimson (Ago 29, 2010)

Gracias a ustedes amigos, es lindo poder compartir estas cosas. Saludos C


----------



## fdesergio (Ago 29, 2010)

Ok, lo mirare, mil gracias, chauuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Mckeiton (Sep 16, 2010)

este si que si . mira que he visto aplicaciones, esta es muy completa, buenisima, algunas cosas como ne esta en español , hay que espabilar. si alguien hace un mod en español , seria la leche!!


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Sep 16, 2010)

excelente, muchas gracias, ya le perdi totalmente el miedo a los circuitos LC que era ese temor lo que me estaba limitando a construir algun circuito de RF. ya me estoy aventurando...gracias!
Saludos


----------



## Mckeiton (Sep 17, 2010)

si alguien necesita bobinas de cobre esmaltado en españa http://WWW.inecsa.com estan en cassa de la selva (Girona) tienen distribuidores.


----------



## kiki (Oct 7, 2010)

Gracias Crimson estaba nesecitando algo asi, y no podia encontra nada tan util y sencillo
abrazo y gracias!!!


----------



## crimson (Oct 23, 2010)

Aquí hay otro aporte sobre toroides, del tipo europeo creo. Saludos C


----------



## arias887 (Nov 10, 2010)

toroideeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssss....
me vuelven loco....

Gracias por el pdf...

de casualidas no tendras informacion sobre los colores de estos ya que poseo varios en diferentes diametros y colores, incluso de dos colores...

mas especificamente como hacer loscalculos con torides...
de cuanta ppotencia es...
a cuanta frecuancia trabaja...
y dependiendo de eso....
como hacer los calculos para hacer los embobinados para trabajarlos como trafos para fuentes, inversores y cosas asi...

Disculpame si te estoy pideiendo mucho, pero llevo muuuuuuuuuuuuucho tiempo intentando encontrar algo util y a decir verdad, esto, es lo mejor que he encontrado...

desde ya muchas muchas gracias...


----------



## crimson (Nov 10, 2010)

Hola Jhon, algo podés averiguar en el mismo Mini Ring (ver imágenes adjuntas, cómo cambia el color y los datos) o sino en la página de Amidon:
http://www.universal-radio.com/catalog/misc/amidon.html
Saludos C


----------



## estenolotien (Ene 1, 2013)

Hola un saludo a todos y gracias por el tutorial, como serian los cálculos por ejemplo para hacer un amplificador de RF en la banda de UHF, a la entrada un capacitor, luego una bobina a tierra, luego un capacitor a la base del primer transistor.
Saludos.


----------



## crimson (Ene 1, 2013)

Hola estenolotien, bienvenido al Foro. Necesitaríamos algunos datos más, como la frecuencia de trabajo, la ganancia necesaria, el ancho de banda que vas a utilizar. En UHF no creo que te sirva una bobina tradicional, yo las he usado hasta 220MHz nada más, más arriba se usan striplines y cosas más delicadas, aparte de usar integrados monolíticos, como los MAR o los MMIC, que tienen una ganancia específica, un nivel de ruido determinado, por si lo vas a usar en transmisión o en recepción, y entradas / salidas de 50 ohm, para simplificar el diseño.
Saludos C


----------



## Brod (Abr 18, 2013)

Qué bueno el programita igual que el tutorial !!!, me resulto muy útil y practico. Buen aporte 
Saludos para todos


----------



## lumineitor (Jun 20, 2015)

No se si se publicara por el tiempo que  paso, quería hacer mi aporte, con respecto de los osciladores, se a escrito bastante al respecto, ya sea por pura vanidad o por un aporte sincero, es por muchos sabido que no siempre se consiguen los materiales mas apropiados, yo solo daré aquí el dato relativo a la "forma" para la bobina del OFV, dato gentilmente proporcionado por LU7DLM, y se trata de conseguir una forma de porcelana proveniente  de alguna resistencia de potencia kas hay de muchos vatios algunas cementadas con un compuesto rojo se las consigue en muchas casas de electrónica; las hay también de otros tipos pero por la cantidad y variedad es incomodo de describir. se debera retirar por completo el alambre con la que esta hecha limpiar escrupulosamente la superficie y usarla(ya no cometere el error pasado de dar mi correo) pero gustoso les pasare mi experiencia al respecto.


----------



## tiago (Jun 21, 2015)

@lumineitor Si has de compartir tu experiencia al respecto, éste es el sitio y éste es el momento.
Aportar información nunca viene mal, pero creo que los datos que has dado se quedan muy a medias.
Te invito a que completes el post que has comenzado.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 2, 2017)

El link original publicado por Mr.Crimson estaba caído, así que subí el archivo del programa al servidor del Foro

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/hacer-bobinas-mini-ring-cc-42430/#post351624


----------



## adefesio (May 8, 2019)

que magnitud hay que poner en lenght (la que esta rodeada en la foto)


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2019)

No se te ocurrió poner Lenght en el traductor de Google  ?


----------



## adefesio (May 8, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No se te ocurrió poner Lenght en el traductor de Google  ?


lenght es la longitud, pero no se si es la longitud del cable estirado o la longitud de la bobina enrrollada.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2019)

De la bobina


----------



## adefesio (May 9, 2019)

y la seccion del cable no influye para nada a la hora de calcular la inductancia?


----------



## moises calderon (May 12, 2019)

Tienes que elegir el cable, que te permita realizar el nunero de vueltas y longitud de la bobina, para inductancia deseada.
Naturalmente, tambien tomando en cuenta el diametro interno de la bobina.


----------



## adefesio (May 24, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> De la bobina


y ¿como se la longitud de la bobina si no se el numero de vueltas (que es lo que voy a calcular con el programa)?


----------



## moises calderon (May 24, 2019)

Si buscas construir una bobina de determinada inductancia, pones los valires correspobdientes a diametro interno y longitud y te dara el numero de vueltas que requieres


----------



## adefesio (May 25, 2019)

moises calderon dijo:


> Si buscas construir una bobina de determinada inductancia, pones los valires correspobdientes a diametro interno y longitud y te dara el numero de vueltas que requieres


claro pero la longitud depende del numero de vueltas que le des


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 25, 2019)

Deberás rehacer los cálculos varias veces hasta acercarte a lo que buscas , existe la opción de varias capas para no hacer una bobina kilométrica.


----------



## moises calderon (May 25, 2019)

Que tan dificil es la bobina que pretendes hacer, que no entiendes las explicaciones?, pues creo que debes poner de tu parte tambien y experimentar; si vas a replicar, todos los consejos que te brindan, creo estas mal, es mi punto de vista, si los moderadores consideran, que no es correcta mi respuesta,  me someto al reglamento.


----------



## Trev (Ago 21, 2019)

Hola gracias por el aporte me va a servir..queria preguntarte como calculo la inductancia con el programa de una bobina que esta enrollada con 4 vueltas de cobre de 1.2mm alrededor de un ferrite cilíndrico de 6.2 mm de diámetro...esta bobinita la saque de una fuente ATX y pretendo hacer un filtro LC para mi inversor...la frecuencia que deseo filtrar es de 15KHz en adelante necesito el valor de la inductancia para elegir el capacitor adecuado...veo que se pueden calcular bobinas con núcleo toroidal de ferrite pero nada para nucleo cilindrico de ferrite???


----------

